# I'm back



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

It's been over a year since the last time I logged in. What have I missed? Any new tune updates? Parts? Recalls? Resale value on 2012 LTZ? I only have 16,000 miles on mine.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

, been a couple of recals so far best of ringing your dealership and giving them your chassi number and let them cheak it out . İf you cars in good condition and you find the right buyer im sure you will get what it is worth , good luck


----------

